# Shimano AX 4000F



## fischmonger (Mittwoch um 18:19)

Hallo,
ich habe in der elektronischen Bucht eine Rolle von Shimano für kleines Geld erworben, die AX 4000F, siehe Bild. Kann mir jemand ein paar Infos zur Rolle geben? Wann wurde Sie verkauft, in welchem Preissegment war sie angesiedelt? Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## Hecht100+ (Mittwoch um 18:32)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe in der elektronischen Bucht eine Rolle von Shimano für kleines Geld erworben, die AX 4000F, siehe Bild. Kann mir jemand ein paar Infos zur Rolle geben? Wann wurde Sie verkauft, in welchem Preissegment war sie angesiedelt? Vielen Dank vorab.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 429490


Baujahr müßte ab 1999 sein, Preis ???


----------



## Nordlichtangler (Mittwoch um 20:28)

Man sieht auf dem Bild nicht, ob die noch einen Außenumschlag hat, dann wäre sie noch etwas älter.


----------



## Thomas. (Mittwoch um 20:32)

die hat keinen Außenanschlag, die AX (die FB hatte ich mal)war so das günstigste was Shimano im Programm hatte, gebraucht würde ich nicht viel dafür hergeben.
aber es ist immerhin eine schicke alte Shimano


----------

